# objekt (linkedList) zugriff aus einer anderen klasse



## milhouse (30. Jan 2004)

hi,

meine ausgangssituation:
2 klassen:


```
class addressBook{
	//GUI contstructor
	public addressBook(){
		.
		.
		LinkedList entryList = new LinkedList();
		.
		.
	}
}
```


```
class searchGUI{
	.
	//searchGUI constructor
	public searchGUI(){
		.
		int index = searchList(...);
		.
	}
	.
	.
	//binary search
	public int searchList(...){
		.
		.
	}

}
```

wie kann ich nun mit der methode 'searchList' auf die in 'addressBook' erzeugte 'entryList' zugreifen!?

vielen vielen dank im voraus,
mil
...ein gefrusteter newbie


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2004)

das sind zwar absolute java basics, aber weil ich deine signatur mega gei lfinde (muss ich mir merken) beantworte ich diene frage mal:
um auf die List zuzugreifen kannst du sie nicht in einer methode deklarieren, sondern musst du außerhalb der methode in der klasse machen, also:

```
class bla{
LinkedList list;
public bla()
{ list = new LinkedList(); } }
```
und von der naderen klasse per punkt operator drauf zugreifen: bla.list


----------



## bygones (30. Jan 2004)

Du darfst die Liste nicht als lokalen Parameter der Funktion deklarieren. So kannst du nie auf sie zugreifen.
Wenn dann würde ich sie auch als Instanzvariable definieren !



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und von der naderen klasse per punkt operator drauf zugreifen: bla.list


Naja, das sollte man eher nicht machen. Isntanzvariablen sollten private deklariert werden und von anderen Klassen nur über getter bzw. setter Methoden angesprochen werden können !!


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2004)

> das sind zwar absolute java basics, aber weil ich deine signatur mega gei lfinde (muss ich mir merken) beantworte ich diene frage mal:


was ist das denn für ein spruch!? :roll: mich deuscht dieses forum heißt 'anfängerfragen' und da geht es meist um basics, oder!?
trotzdem danke für deine antwort. habe mich leider bei meiner frage verschrieben:
ich inizialisiere die liste natürlich außerhalb der methode, aber ein zugriff via punkt operator ist trotzdem nicht möglich.
um auf die liste zugreifen zu können, müsste ich zuerst ein neues objekt 'addressBook' inizialisieren, was ich aber nicht möchte...



> getter bzw. setter Methoden


so werde ich es machen! wollte nur wissen, ob es auch eine 'einfachere' möglichkeit gibt.
danke!!


----------

